# New Labs - TSH down, FT3 down, FT4 same



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I wonder what you all think?

I received the Hashimoto's diagnosis in March 2010 based on symptoms, minimally positive Thyroid Peroxidase antibodies, and positive family history. No other major health issues.

*Labs* 
March 2010 compared to May 2010 after 6 weeks on Synthroid .25 & .50

*TSH* was 3.42 in March - decreased to 1.7 [range = 0.4 - 4.5] in May
*FT3* was 2.9 in March - decreased to 2.61 [range = .2.0-4.4]* in May
*FT4* was 1.21 in March - stayed the same at 1.2 [range = .82-1.77]* in May

*I'm not 100% sure of the ranges for FT3 and FT4.

Vitamin D increased from 30.5 to 77 with prescription supplementation.

After 6 weeks on Synthroid .50, most of my symptoms have abated, except for the hair loss/thinning which has gotten worse. Which makes this interesting: why have my symptoms mostly abated, if the FT3 actually decreased and my FT4 stayed the same? Yes, the TSH was cut in half, but my endo is not concerned with the TSH - he is looking at the FT3 and FT4 levels.

Since it is not clear why the FT3 decreased and FT4 stayed the same, my Synthroid dosage was increased from .50 to .75 in an attempt to increase to FT3 and FT4 to upper third of the range. It is not clear whether or not my body is not 1) converting the T4 properly to T3, or; 2) not able to use the T3, or; 3) I have not yet been prescribed enough T4 replacement hormone. My endo said we'll consider adding synthetic T3 if needed.

Any thoughts on all of this? I am pleased with my endo's handling of this so far. It is reasoned, prudent, and rationale.

I hope I am able to just stick with one pill and not add another!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My advice would to take the 75mcg and re-test in 6 weeks.

Sometimes there isn't a good explanation.

You might want to be sure the ranges were the same for the tests as sometimes they do change even though you used the same lab.

Since you have a thyroid your body is adjusting the natural hormone in your body along with the synthetic Synthroid. It's not uncommon for hormones to rise and fall. The fact that your TSH has fallen is a sign that something is happening. Hair falling out is a common side effect when beginning thyroid replacement and from fluctuating thyroid hormones.

Your doctor sounds like a good one so let's take a look in 6 weeks and see where you are.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks - it will be interesting to see what my labs are in 6 weeks. I have had good luck with Synthroid so far, and the idea of adding another drug doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I wonder what you all think?
> 
> I received the Hashimoto's diagnosis in March 2010 based on symptoms, minimally positive Thyroid Peroxidase antibodies, and positive family history. No other major health issues.
> 
> ...


50 mcg. is a low dose; most adults stabilize around 112 mcgs. or perhaps a bit more depending on weight and level of activity.

Right now,it's kind of early in the game and no doubt your body was starved for these hormones and using the FT3 up fast.

Your doctor is wisely titrating your Synthroid in the proper fashion; slow but sure.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

If I were betting, I'd say I will end up at .100 based on my weight. However, I guess it depends if the FT3 and the FT4 rise or not. I am feeling really good - I wonder if I'll feel even better once those two increase.


----------

